# Biggest Rip Off...



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

fishing persons, in your opinion what is the biggest ripoff in the fishing tackle market today? 

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

1) Rigs
2) Blood worms


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

1. Bloodworms, I've seen places that sold 10 worms for 8 dollars

2. Rigs, a pre-tied or metal high low rig cost the same or more than using a yard of flurocarbon for your high low rig and premium hooks, gammies, owner, etc. Plus if you're good at tying knots then it's usually of better quality. Another bonus is knowing that you did everything yourself when you pull up that big one.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

The fellers that clean fish at the marinas come to mind...


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*fish cleaners..*

puppy, yeah i almost forgot about those guys. they get paid and get a generous tip. on the otherhand it must suck cleaning fish all day.

sir backcaster


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

If youall feel like that DON"T USE them!!:jawdrop:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you spend your money knowing that you're getting less than you paid for is not a rip off. It's called stupid. Buying pre-made rigs or paying to have your fish cleaned is not a rip off and it's only stupid if you grumble about it later. Now a rip off is when we're stupid enough to buy those lures, baits, and attractants that are guaranteed to catch fish.  I guess I've been stupid more than enough. 

Catman.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

oldsalt said:


> *If youall feel like that DON"T USE them!!:jawdrop: *


never have never will..
but you get 6 guys in a motel room with no cleaning station, bend over and take it.. They could at least vacum pack, jeez. 
I would love to do it for a livin.. but you try and move in on their turf you could get skinned yourself...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Not a sexist or grounds fer divorce remark*

Having to buy yer misses or significant other something that is equal or greater value as yer new fishing gear.....wifey saw the Visa bill fer my new spring waders and I had to take her out to dinner and buy her some new shoes....at the malll,and had to go with her....and had to work tons of OT for penance


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Uncle josh's pork rhinds.
For the price of one jar i can use 3 big trolling squids.Batter smell to fish and thick enough that the croakers and other small fry cant take it off the hook.{IMO}

I know excatly what your talking about ins4d.I have to do the same with my old lady .The more i spend on tacle and fishing time.I have to double it in " quote un quote" Quality time.


----------



## nmb surffisher (Mar 3, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> *never have never will..
> but you get 6 guys in a motel room with no cleaning station, bend over and take it.. They could at least vacum pack, jeez.
> I would love to do it for a livin.. but you try and move in on their turf you could get skinned yourself... *


Mr Mullet,
This is a formal invite 4 a new job, we'd be happy to have u on our dock in little river. u could clean all the fish u desire and set your own prices, willing people are comfortable with them. there is always a need for such on busy docks for these services and reassaure u your skin will be safe.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

WOW... surffisher.. check yer PM


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I thought gettn ripped off was when ya gettn robbed  the rest is Natural Stupidity :jawdrop: gud one Old Salt


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Charter Boats* that fish "commercial" when they can't get a sucker to cough up $1100 for a boat ride.

I'm sure this will ruffle some feathers, but this practice *Really Ticks Me Off.*

It's common practice, for some of the "Charter Captains" to fish commercially in the Winter, when they're not booked up with paying customers.

It's legal, just not particularly *Ethical.*

These are the same guys who take a limit of fish for themselves and their mate, every day they go out.

Theoretically, these fish are taken while "Sport Fishing" and the fish they sell the next day are taken on their "commercial" license.

Once again, it's legal.

But it leaves a *Bad Taste* in my mouth.

I could Rant on and on, and never fully express all the ways that Legitamate Sport Fishermen, are being Ripped Off by this practice.


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

*Sand Spikes.*

Down here in georgia the biggest rip off is sand spikes....WOW those damn things sell for like 30$ at the local fishing stores and tackle shops....I just simply take 2-3" pvc and cut it to about 5 feet of length...the reason I cut it so long is to keep my 10' rod above the waves when i wade out to the st. simons sand bars....sometimes the water gets really rough. The reason i have it so wide is because when that shark or big red hits the pole, its gonna bend that thing competely over...by having that added space and it not being too snug it allows you to quickly remove your rod from the spike. I would rather buy enough pvc pipe for like 2 spikes which would be like 2 dollars.... and just cut it to the desired length with a hack saw then get ripped off x15 by being lazy and buying them...


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

beef jerky


----------



## angelfish (Mar 18, 2004)

*beef jerky*

This isnt really a rip off considering its sliced filet mignon...dried up. But yes it is.....


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

geeeeez $ 110 .00 :jawdrop: No way Jose  ridiculous


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Bloodworms 10 for $7.50


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Some wiseman once said that *THE BIGGEST MAJORITY OF FISHING EQUIPMENT WAS NOT TO CATCH THE FISH BUT TO CATCH THE FISHERMAN.*


----------



## Idaho fish (Apr 1, 2004)

You are right, 80% of fishermen/women (being politically correct) probally use only 20% of their gear and tackle.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Ripp Offs*

I think the biggest rip off is the advertising. Berkley says they are the best, ande says they are the best. Penn, Shimano, Pinnacle, etc say they are the best. We all know it's not what you use, but how you use it and being in the right place at the right. How many times have any or all of us been with a buddy and he or she is jackin fish left and right and you're getting skunked? You both are using the same set ups tackle etc. That's why they call it fishin. If it was something else, they would call it catchin'......


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Biggest ripoff in my book...*

Pre-packed "surf" fishing rod and reel outfits. Usually either the rod or the reel is a piece of junk. One of my buddies bought one to use at AI one Summer. By the end of the day, the reel handle fell off, and the reel was pitting from the saltwater! After only one day!! Buy your rod and reel separately and get what you pay for. IMHO - Spend your hard earned cash on a good quality reel - preferrably conventional (they last forever).


----------



## follykings55 (Apr 15, 2004)

id say those $200 metal pier carts.
i know they are helpful but jez, just go to lows and spend an afternoon making ur own. u can make something that will work for like $25 bucks. 
just my 2 cents


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Wouldn't trade my Alum. cart for anything (Fish-n-Mate® jr.)
$150.00 Try and buy these large low pressure tires and wheels in lowes, but maybe you never go off the pier.  My 5 cents


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

oldsalt said:


> *Wouldn't trade my Alum. cart for anything (Fish-n-Mate® jr.)
> $150.00 Try and buy these large low pressure tires and wheels in lowes, but maybe you never go off the pier.  My 5 cents *


Me too! I have the Fish-n-Mate Sr and it is worth every penny! Ask Hat about the time fishing at PLO when his cart broke down on the way out. We picked up his entire cart (with all his stuff on it) and put in on top of my cart (with all my stuff - 6 rods, 2 coolers, tackle box, chair, rain gear, etc.) and lugged it down the pier....All with one hand and without breaking a sweat!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Everyone will have different idea's as to what is a rip off. Since alot of tackle is regional many chain stores will have improper tackle for a local area(this I think is a rip off combined with national advertising which is not localized making it misleading). This is a bigger problem with saltwater than freshwater(still a problem though).
As far as those carts, I think they are great since they hold alot and work well on piers and sand; with the plus of surviving the saltwater. I want one of them this year and a new Heaver. I need some overtime.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Rainshadow 1509*

One of the best sticks made,raffling one off for "a most excellent cause"(keeping OBX beaches open through OBPA),if you are interested,Digger..  

$5 a pop for a chance at a rod like that with a sl 30,is no ripoff,flouro carbon is though......


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I can probably scrap together some money for the tickets.


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

Don't know if you can consider this a ripoff, as I really like to fish IBSP,but $195.oo for a buggy permit. 
A $70.00 dollar increase.

Joe


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

joeturse said:


> *Don't know if you can consider this a ripoff, as I really like to fish IBSP,but $195.oo for a buggy permit.
> A $70.00 dollar increase.
> 
> Joe *


 We would gladly pay a fee here in OBX,as long as they gauranteed us they weren't going to "chisle off" anymore of our beach..  That's why we are all behind the OBPA so much down here.. 

Digger,check out NC board for details..


----------

